# Green Tops vs. Green Giants



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

Any thoughts?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*

I think the green giants are suppossed to be a better injector. C2's MK3 42# tunes were done on green tops.
I think Mike McNair ran green giants on his C2 42# tuned car. Runs a hair leaner, but he was running meth inj.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I think the green giants are suppossed to be a better injector. *C2's MK3 42# tunes were done on green tops.*
I think Mike McNair ran green giants on his C2 42# tuned car. Runs a hair leaner, but he was running meth inj.

I'm concerned with how the 42# C2 tune is with the newer Green Giants. I guess C2 will chime in.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *976-RADD* »_
I'm concerned with how the 42# C2 tune is with the newer Green Giants. I guess C2 will chime in.

Pretty sure they'll tell you to run the green tops. Like I said, Noobercorn ran the green giants and I think the car ran well.
I ran the green tops b/c that's what the chip was tuned for.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (slc92)*

Green giants are 415cc whereas the greentops flow 440cc, would need a 3.5bar fpr to properly run the 415s on the c2 software.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (Yareka)*

According to CTS, and everyone else they're 440cc's.








http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

i guess you can run them if they are 440cc
i'm using delphi's on my 42# tune


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_ C2's MK3 42# tunes were done on green tops.


Spoke to C2. They agreed; Green Giants will most likely work well, however since the software was built buy way of Green Tops, then they're always the safe bet.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*

gotcha, thought you were talking about the genesis 415cc which I've heard others call green giants. These have the multivalve spray pattern but need the extra pressure for 440cc tunes. These are the ones that mcnair was using.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The green giants have a bit less dead time, in the order of ~.12ms from my testing. They'll run a little richer without any adjustment.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_gotcha, thought you were talking about the genesis 415cc which I've heard others call green giants. These have the multivalve spray pattern but need the extra pressure for 440cc tunes. These are the ones that mcnair was using.










those injectors are dope, but like others have said need to run @ 3.5 bar to be 440. these are the injectors that helped out some awfull 440 files in the 1.8t world.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*

FYI - as of today I have contacted all the major injector sellers (Integrated Eng, CTS, USRT, etc) and the orig Bosch 440 cc green tops are NLA...you can get chinese versions, but I've been told to stay away from those.
Green Giants are all that are currently available.



_Modified by .LSinLV. at 10:42 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (.LSinLV.)*

Actually, I bought the last 6 Green Tops Integrated Engineering had.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *976-RADD* »_Actually, I bought the last 6 Green Tops Integrated Engineering had.









I hate you.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (.LSinLV.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.LSinLV.* »_
I hate you.









C2 claims to have them for $60. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *976-RADD* »_
C2 claims to have them for $60. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jeff @ C2 could have told me that BEFORE I bought them from IE....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (.LSinLV.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
need to run @ 3.5 bar to be 440. 

false. 
i ran the standard 3 bar FPR with the green giants and at 22-25 pounds of boost was at 12.47 *STATIC *afr, without the meth, on my VRT with C2 OBD2 42# tune. 
the green giants are far superior as the green tops are just old technology. the car ran worlds better, and made more power with the green giants plain and simple. 
and, Jeff from C2 was not only the person who suggested them, he supplied them to me.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
false. 
i ran the standard 3 bar FPR with the green giants and at 22-25 pounds of boost was at 12.47 *STATIC *afr, without the meth, on my VRT with C2 OBD2 42# tune. 
the green giants are far superior as the green tops are just old technology. the car ran worlds better, and made more power with the green giants plain and simple. 
and, Jeff from C2 was not only the person who suggested them, he supplied them to me. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jeff just told me this today, so I concur. green giants will be OK with their SW


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (.LSinLV.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.LSinLV.* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jeff just told me this today, so I concur. green giants will be *better than green tops* with their SW

fixed








trust me, its true.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*

I got this IM from C2 today. I wish they'd come on here and set the record straight.








C2Motorsports: "They are NOT the same; will they work, probably. But I can tell you for the best possible results, the injector that was used to develop the software is the best one to use. Follow the proven recipe for the best tasting cake"


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*

lol, the record is streight: they are better than the green tops, and *i got my green giants FROM JEFF, the man who made the tune. *


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (Noobercorn)*

Yes, but we're getting two different opinions from the same company, maybe the same person.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *976-RADD* »_Yes, but we're getting two different opinions from the same company, maybe the same person.

directly from my e-mails with Jeff yesterday:
_"Larry,
sorry, I meant green giants... they will be fine.
-Jeff"_


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (.LSinLV.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.LSinLV.* »_
directly from my e-mails with Jeff yesterday:
_"Larry,
sorry, I meant green giants... *they will be fine*.
-Jeff"_

We know that both work well, but I was told by someone at C2 that the Green Tops work better, and Noobercorn was told that Green Giants work better.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (976-RADD)*

i wasnt told, i DID IT and know FIRST HAND. 
also, last i checked there are 3 people at C2 (chris, jeff and matt) and the only one you need to talk to in situations like this is jeff, since he is the brain behind the keyboard while tuning. 
he says its "fine", it is.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Green Tops vs. Green Giants (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i wasnt told, i DID IT and know FIRST HAND. 
also, last i checked there are 3 people at C2 (chris, jeff and matt) and the only one you need to talk to in situations like this is jeff, since he is the brain behind the keyboard while tuning. 
he says its "fine", it is. 


X's eleventy billion!


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The green giants have a bit less dead time, in the order of ~.12ms from my testing. They'll run a little richer without any adjustment.

Indeed, the EV6 is faster and a lot more linear at low pulse widths.
I've used EV14 and current Denso 1220 and I've never seen a 12V idle so smooth. 550cc in those idles much better than the stock EV1s.
EV1 Green tops are garbage by today's standards. I have no time for them.



_Modified by kevhayward at 8:23 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
EV1 Green tops are garbage by today's standards. 

thus my saying above that they are obsolete, cause they is.


----------

